# New Members



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello all, 
We are new outbackers. Had a 2602 Rockwood pulled by a GMC Sonoma. I know, too much to pull. So I told my dear hubby "Hon, why don't you go get a full size truck." What I learned...never tell a man to get a full size truck. See signature below for proof of point. Now trailer was too small for new truck. So hubby takes me to dealer and says "pick out anything you like hon 'cause we can pull it." Hence, new fifth wheel. See signature below for proof of point. Never tell a man to get a full size truck. It snowballs. Hope to meet some of you other outbackers this summer. Can't wait to get going. Mark & Betty


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, Mark & Betty!

I hope you will be happy with the new rig. Feel free to join in here as often as you can. I'm proof that there is tons to learn!

And occasionally we have a good time, too!

Congratulations!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there Mark and Betty! Sounds like you've got a pretty sharp package there! Yep, I've learned that with my DH also. Don't dare him if you don't want it done!! haha














Boy, ya can't beat that though Betty! At least he paid you back by letting you pick the size and style RV!!














That's what I call mutual admiration! Sounds like you two have alot to be proud of! It would be nice if we could all meet sometime at one of the rallys! Until then, HAVE FUN and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey there Mark and Betty! Sounds like you've got a pretty sharp package there! Yep, I've learned that with my DH also. Don't dare him if you don't want it done!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tara, Actually the dealer didn't have the 5th wheel on the lot but I fell in love with the 30' trailer like yours, saw the 5th wheel floor plan and just knew it had to be the one. These really are nice RV's. A rally would be fun. Betty


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and congrats on the new outfit. WOW! new TV and new Outback too. Know you will really enjoy it and this site as well. You will find lots of knowledgeable and friendly folks here who are ready and willing to help with most any subject that comes along. Happy camping.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Westin-on-wheels to the Outback Family
Congrats on both the Camper and TV
And post often

Don action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome WOW (Westin on wheels), just had to do that.....congrads on the new Outback. Maybe you could talk to my wife about telling me "Get a new truck".

Where are you from, we have lots of rallys planned in the upcoming months, check them out maybe you can make one or six.

Gary


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congrats!

I'm sure you and your DH won't have any regrets.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

As Gary said...Where are you from? We do have several rallies planned.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I think you may win wife of the month








Congrats on the new Outback!!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome! Enjoy your new TT, your new TV and Outbackers! So glad to have you!


----------



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

My, you all are very warm and welcoming. Thank you. Now a lesson to all you men who want new trucks...the next time your wife suggests going somewhere repeat after me " gee hon, I'd really like to go but I don't know if the truck can do it anymore." That worked like a charm for my guy after a couple of times. We are from northern Indiana and 6 rallys would be fun but I think we've delayed our early retirement with this outfit. Bought the outback from Rollin-on up here and can't say enough good about them. Bringing the rig home and backing into the barn hubby damaged the tailgate. (good marriage we stood and laughed, I was directing) Anyway, went back to them to see about getting 5th wheel tailgate and they insisted on paying for damage and sold the new one to us at cost. Betty with DH looking over my shoulder


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







action What a great dealer! You're gonna love the Outback and you've certainly chosen a great model. All the best.

Scott


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Westin-on-wheels said:


> Hello all,
> We are new outbackers. Had a 2602 Rockwood pulled by a GMC Sonoma. I know, too much to pull. So I told my dear hubby "Hon, why don't you go get a full size truck." What I learned...never tell a man to get a full size truck. See signature below for proof of point. Now trailer was too small for new truck. So hubby takes me to dealer and says "pick out anything you like hon 'cause we can pull it." Hence, new fifth wheel. See signature below for proof of point. Never tell a man to get a full size truck. It snowballs. Hope to meet some of you other outbackers this summer. Can't wait to get going. Mark & Betty
> [snapback]80618[/snapback]​


Sounds very similar to our story!







You have a great combo there, if I do say so myself (OK ... I don't have the diesel, but otherwise the same).

Congrats, and welcome to the site!

- Roger


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Betty and Mark. action I'll bet you can't wait for that first camping trip of the Spring. Glad you joined us!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

So, there's a reason he married you. Way to go Westin. Where are you guys at?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Betty and Mark,

Welcome to Outbackers! action our new rig sounds like a real winner.

BTW, my sistern-in-law lives in Westin. _*Missouri*_, that is.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Betty & Mark - welcome to the cult - err - I mean - club!

By the way, Betty - I think you made JUST the right suggestion to Mark....YOU got the new Sydney. YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Westin-on-wheels....we'r glad you're here.

You're going to love the new Outback. Just give it a few trips to iron our a few kinks...we've all had them, but overall, the Outback is an AWESOME trailer.

Hope join a local Rally...they are a great way to met others with the same love of Outbacks and to see some neat mods.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Westin-on-wheels!* action

And congratulations on the new Outback (and the truck)!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

We feel like we gained a whole new family here. We are all blessed to have such beautiful TT's and 5th Wheels. I'm sure we'll have questions for those more experienced with these outbacks. It's snowing here tonight.







We did find a few bugs, like the bathroom fan blowing backwards







Rewired it myself and saved a trip back to the dealer. Anyone else think these 5th wheels are tall? DW gave me all the top cabinets. Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Glad you can join us.

Thor


----------

